# Bicycle fishing



## gnappi (May 24, 2019)

I've found a number of places inaccessible by car to hand launch my 10' tinny and are only available by horse, walking or bicycle, no motorized vehicles. I have no horse, don't want to walk, and have a few bikes. 

I'm rigging my trail bike with a rod holder, and I'm wondering if anyone else is fishing places only available by bike?


----------



## LDUBS (May 25, 2019)

I got curious and Googled bicycle fishing gear. There is a ton of stuff out there from rod holders to specialty trailers including kayak trailers for Bicycles. There is even a pop-up tent trailer for bikes. Pretty neat stuff. 

I'm not aware of bike accessible only places but there are plenty that are long walks. A bicycle, if allowed, would be good to have. 

Anyway, I personally think you should get a horse instead.


----------



## overboard (May 25, 2019)

I've used a bicycle for both hunting and fishing instead of walking into those spots. For fishing, I rigged up a piece of PVC pipe with a notch in it to hold the reel handle in place and zip tied it to the side of a plastic milk crate that I also zip tied to a small bicycle rack that I had on the back of the bike. 
I could carry a bunch of stuff in that crate, I had to cut it down a bit just behind the seat so I wouldn't sit on it, but with a couple bungie cords I could carry everything I needed.


----------



## gnappi (May 25, 2019)

My creative juices got going and re-using a rod holder from my tinny I mounted it on the frame for less than $5.00. 

What prompted this (aside from another reason to go fishing) my doctor weighed me and while many could use losing a few pounds that scale told me it was time


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 22, 2019)

Look up cape cod canal cruiser


----------



## Matt193 (Jun 24, 2019)

I used to ride to all sorts of small lakes and ponds when I was young. I started out taking my one piece rod with me but it ended up being too unruly when going through heavily wooded areas. I switched to a two piece rod for a while but settled on packing a telescoping rod with a small tackle box in a backpack. I still occasionally bring a telescopic rod with me on my ATV or pack it in my truck when I travel because you never know when you'll find some enticing water.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2019)

You need to watch for low tree branches especially at night


----------



## 1960 yellowboat (Jul 6, 2019)

If you make a rig like this, you can tow it behind your bike. Made from a folding golf cart.


----------

